# Direct Kits Now Available to Auto Dealerships



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

XM Satellite Radio will demonstrate new products for automobile dealerships at the National Automobile Dealers Association (NADA) Convention and Exposition in Las Vegas, beginning Jan. 31.

XM Radio will show XM Direct satellite radio vehicle kits designed to enable specific Ford and Chrysler vehicles with satellite-ready radios to receive XM Radio. The XM Direct kits are comprised of a universal tuner box and smart digital adapter cables. With an XM Direct kit, the driver can listen to XM Radio on the in-dash stereo using the existing stereo controls and display screen.

The kits have a suggested retail price of $399 installed. Orders for XM Direct kits and on-site demonstrations will take place at the NADA show in booth No. 2401. In addition to showing XM Direct at NADA, XM will showcase XMCommander, a universal receiver that can deliver XM Radio to any new or used vehicle with an FM radio.

XMCommander (suggested price of $159.99 plus installation) is an all-in-one system that comes with a compact controller with display screen, the ultra-thin XM Micro Antenna, a full-function remote control, and a hide-away tuner box. The controller is sized and styled to integrate with the dashboard for a seamless appearance.

Retailers who want to begin selling XM products, visit http://www.xmradio.com for more information.


----------

